# Does anyone hunt coyote in northwest missouri?



## t-man (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a firm belief that I am the lone gunman in this part of the world. somebody please prove me wrong.


----------



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

T-Man,

We hunt all over the Midwest, but we hit Northwest Missouri pretty hard. One of our guys is from Kearney, Missouri.
Your are far from the lone ranger......but, I must tell you though, be happy if you feel like the lone ranger because the less pressure, the better your success will be.

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Was up that way recently on a 3 day hunt in Macon County. I thought for sure I saw the lone coyote. You mean there are others?


----------



## t-man (Feb 28, 2010)

i live in Oregon, Missouri. Holt county area. it would be nice to find someone who has hunted coyotes for awhile and pick their brains. I've had to learn everything the hard way. not that it hasnt been fun, just a little frustrating.


----------



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

Shoot me an email or simply post your questions here. I won't be up there for the next few weeks but I am happy to share any knowledge you might have questions about.
Also, if you would prefer me not say anything and would rather you just see it, feel free to check us out on YouTube and/or we have Predators: Round 1 and Predators: Round 2 DVDs.....most hunting takes place in Missouri and Kansas. Predators: Round 2 "Feel the Rush" was released in August 2009 and it contains some doubles, triples and even a quadruple.

Here is a few posts from YouTube as well....One post is of a Double, the other is a Calling Technique that we use here in the Midwest that is a little different flavor to calling predators.

Tripod and His Mate:
YouTube - TBR Outdoors - Coyote Hunting - Tripod and his Mate - Clip from Predators: Round 2 DVD

Calling Technique:
YouTube - TBR Outdoors - Predators: Round 2 - Tactics and Techniques to Help Make YOU Successful

Hopefully this helps and I look forward to talking to you soon!

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors
Welcome to TBR Outdoors - Home
[email protected]


----------

